# Trovoada em Rosal de la Frontera



## Agreste (30 Jan 2012 às 23:01)

Excerto de um documento sobre o concelho de Mértola. 

Caraterização dos meses de Setembro, Outubro e Novembro.

«Setembro é irregular, geralmente há bom tempo, por vezes a secura e calor de Agosto prolongam-se mas já com precipitação frontal e por vezes extremamente violenta (241mm em Évora 1928, *cerca de 180mm numa única trovoada em Rosal de la Frontera 1987*). A insolação já é menor e os dias começam a ser mais frios para o interior do país, as amplitudes térmicas aumentam. Aparecem os sistemas frontais, frente polar associada às oscilações do fluxo zonal, que por descida dos anticiclones subtropicais, pode começar a ondular»

Do que já estive a ver parece referir-se ao dia 20 de Setembro de 1987. É o que parece pelas explosões convectivas da imagem de satelite desse dia. 







o dia 23 também foi bastante convectivo mas não acerta bem no alvo...


----------

